# New Tires and etc



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Well i got the 285 goodyear mtr's put on today. I love them so far...and got alot of good compliments about them. The shop guy is going to put them on his truck, he like them so much. Also 2 pics of the back rack and side steps i put on in the spring. Still need to pull the plow out.....prob next week i will get to that. Have not heard any noise out of the tires yet

Tires









back rack









side steps


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

one more shot


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Those are sick i was just in at my local goodyear and saw those pricey but worth it with that look.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

exmark;853459 said:


> Those are sick i was just in at my local goodyear and saw those pricey but worth it with that look.


Thanks man....yeah they are def pricey. Im just going to use them for winter...then put my other 285's back on for lawns.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Looks good, for a gmc. lol


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

Those were on my list of tires I was looking at to put on my truck. I ended up going with the Firestone M/T in 285 on hummer rims. I found a deal that I couldn't pass up. I really like these so far but the good years are still on my short list for the next time around.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

WilliamOak;853482 said:


> Looks good, for a gmc. lol


Yeah def better then your dodge ....thanks bud



Schwinn68;853483 said:


> Those were on my list of tires I was looking at to put on my truck. I ended up going with the Firestone M/T in 285 on hummer rims. I found a deal that I couldn't pass up. I really like these so far but the good years are still on my short list for the next time around.


Yeah i look at those also......nice tire. I just fell in love with the good years......yes pricey...but hell im only going to have a short time to make crazy purchases.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

tls22;853486 said:


> *Yeah def better then your dodge *....thanks bud
> I didnt say that now......


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

WilliamOak;853489 said:


> tls22;853486 said:
> 
> 
> > *Yeah def better then your dodge *....thanks bud
> ...


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Those Good Year Wranglers are a very nice looking tire. Next time I buy tires I'm going to check them out.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Truck is looking nice.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Not bad!

What do you need side steps for? so the little kids cant see up your skirt every time you hop in the truck? LOL


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

stroker79;853560 said:


> Not bad!
> 
> What do you need side steps for? so the little kids cant see up your skirt every time you hop in the truck? LOL


:laughing: Side steps are junk IMO all they do is get hung up on stuff.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Looks great man!!!

But..there DURATRAC's...Still and awesome tire!!!!!!

I may get those next will see...I love my Nitto Terra Grapplers!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

tls22;853491 said:


> WilliamOak;853489 said:
> 
> 
> > tru
> ...


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Those look real nice Timmy!

Check it out my man:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=853630#post853630


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice looking truck and tires. I almost went with those tires they look like they would grab in winter conditions.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

What WilliamOak said... Good for a Gmc :laughing:

Those look like some sweet tires, and the truck is alright... I suppose :laughing:


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

They installed the tires and could not even clean off the blue off the white walls?Lazy. I hope the put in new high pressure valve stems? Would not believe the bozos out there that remove them and replace them with regular rubber stems.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

What did the tires set you back?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Tires look good. I plan to get Firestone Destination M/Ts next summer.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;853660 said:


> What WilliamOak said... Good for a Gmc :laughing:
> 
> Those look like some sweet tires, and the truck is alright... I suppose :laughing:


That truck doesnt look alright that truck looks really nice. Nick idk what it is about your truck but it is nice looking for a work truck package.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

mercer_me;853543 said:


> Those Good Year Wranglers are a very nice looking tire. Next time I buy tires I'm going to check them out.


Thanks mercer me.....i think those tires would look very sharp on ur truck. Have a great winter bud



BladeScape;853547 said:


> Truck is looking nice.


Thanks blade....hope you had fun plowing....looking at the vids you def did.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

stroker79;853560 said:


> Not bad!
> 
> What do you need side steps for? so the little kids cant see up your skirt every time you hop in the truck? LOL


lmao.....no they strop the snow from folding in my corner panels....you will not know anything about that this winter. Nice purple truck...looks cute.



mercer_me;853568 said:


> :laughing: Side steps are junk IMO all they do is get hung up on stuff.


lol....they are for my gf so she can get in.....or i could just help here from the rear. With the 285's and leveling kit its pretty high



02DURAMAX;853609 said:


> Looks great man!!!
> 
> But..there DURATRAC's...Still and awesome tire!!!!!!
> 
> I may get those next will see...I love my Nitto Terra Grapplers!


Good call max.....i love the way they look and make the truck look like a beast. I think i will def not have any problems in snow and ice. I would love for one day to get a group shot of our trucks


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

WilliamOak;853610 said:


> tls22;853491 said:
> 
> 
> > Well in my defense, saying something is better than a dodge isnt really saying much.
> ...


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

brad96z28;853705 said:


> They installed the tires and could not even clean off the blue off the white walls?Lazy. I hope the put in new high pressure valve stems? Would not believe the bozos out there that remove them and replace them with regular rubber stems.


cool thanks...have a great winter:waving:



Turf Commando;853739 said:


> What did the tires set you back?


not bad.....i just plow his lot for free the whole winter....im plowing for tires now


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

KL&M Snow Div.;853807 said:


> Tires look good. I plan to get Firestone Destination M/Ts next summer.


Thanks kl&m...have a good winter. You going to put a plow on that truck?



EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;853904 said:


> That truck doesnt look alright that truck looks really nice. Nick idk what it is about your truck but it is nice looking for a work truck package.


Thanks pipes........when you said nick....i think you ment tim....(i hope) Thanks bro. I really like your new ford....i love that mid 90's style.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

tls22;854102 said:


> not bad.....i just plow his lot for free the whole winter....im plowing for tires now


Haha!

Do they fix flats for free? :laughing:


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

tls22;854100 said:


> WilliamOak;853610 said:
> 
> 
> > lmao....agree to disagree. You are def right it would look great witha xblade.
> ...


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;854105 said:


> Haha!
> 
> Do they fix flats for free? :laughing:


yep...a little big league chew and plug that bad boy...and im off


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

WilliamOak;854110 said:


> tls22;854100 said:
> 
> 
> > "agree to disagree"
> ...


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

tls22;854099 said:


> lmao.....no they strop the snow from folding in my corner panels....you will not know anything about that this winter. Nice purple truck...looks cute.


Thanks!

When you decide to get on place and head out here ill give ya a ride in the purple truck........


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Looking sharp Tim! You're going to love mudders for plowing!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

stroker79;854179 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> When you decide to get on place and head out here ill give ya a ride in the purple truck........


lmao...i will hold you to that:



mkwl;854279 said:


> Looking sharp Tim! You're going to love mudders for plowing!


Thanks matt....i love the way they look. Cant wait to plow with them.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm ron burgundy, Go **** yourself New Jersey.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

WilliamOak;854578 said:


> I'm ron burgundy, Go **** yourself New Jersey.


Chicago....a Spanish name for a whales vagina.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

tls22;854104 said:


> Thanks pipes........when you said nick....i think you ment tim....(i hope) Thanks bro. I really like your new ford....i love that mid 90's style.


ya tim thats what i meant. i was watching the news and typing and the name nick came up on tv and i typed that instead. and once i went back to edit it, it wouldnt let me haha. sorry bout that. thanks too btw.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;854616 said:


> ya tim thats what i meant. i was watching the news and typing and the name nick came up on tv and i typed that instead. and once i went back to edit it, it wouldnt let me haha. sorry bout that. thanks too btw.


lol...no big deal. Have a great winter. whats ur first name again?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

tls22;854640 said:


> lol...no big deal. Have a great winter. whats ur first name again?


L.J. or you can call me Naz. Ya hopefully we all have a good winter. I am awaiting the snow but I don't see it comming anytime soon :-( You also have a great winter!


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Can we see the tire straight on to see the tread pattern.????? Can't tell from the side view !!!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

RichG53;854667 said:


> Can we see the tire straight on to see the tread pattern.????? Can't tell from the side view !!!


http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Goodyear&tireModel=Wrangler+MT/R


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Nice looking truck. 
Those tires look great on that truck.


----------



## GatorDL55 (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice tires.

Say what you want about retreads but i have been using these tires for a few years and absolutely love them. Great traction and great price. - www.treadwright.com


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

RichG53;854667 said:


> Can we see the tire straight on to see the tread pattern.????? Can't tell from the side view !!!





EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;854669 said:


> http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Goodyear&tireModel=Wrangler+MT/R


Yeah np.....i can get a picture 2morrow if you want...but here is the link. lj they are duratracs off rd/snow tire i got. Sorry i said the wrong thing.

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...&tireModel=Wrangler+DuraTrac&partnum=86QR0WDT


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Lux Lawn;854697 said:


> Nice looking truck.
> Those tires look great on that truck.


Thankyou lux....have a great winter



GatorDL55;854701 said:


> Nice tires.
> 
> Say what you want about retreads but i have been using these tires for a few years and absolutely love them. Great traction and great price. - www.treadwright.com


Thanks gator.....i dont know much about retreads but if they work well for you thats great. Have a great and safe winter


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

Mud tires and snow tires are two totally different animals.

Though your tires do look good, the tread design is not meant for snow at all. They will serve their purpose, but their are alot of better tires out there for snow and ice. Mud tires are for mud and snow tires are for snow. The sipes in a snow tire are the reason why.

For those of you looking to purchase tires for a plow truck, buy snow tires and not mud tires.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

hairygary;854709 said:


> Mud tires and snow tires are two totally different animals.
> 
> Though your tires do look good, the tread design is not meant for snow at all. They will serve their purpose, but their are alot of better tires out there for snow and ice. Mud tires are for mud and snow tires are for snow. The sipes in a snow tire are the reason why.
> 
> For those of you looking to purchase tires for a plow truck, buy snow tires and not mud tires.




*The Wrangler DuraTrac is designed to be a versatile tire offering off-road competence in dirt, gravel and mud with on-road composure in dry, wet and winter conditions.*

Wrangler DuraTrac tires feature a rugged tread compound that helps resist tread block chipping, chunking and tearing, especially during heavy loading and towing applications. Its symmetric tread design combines large shoulders and highly angled center tread blocks to enhance stability and traction in dry and wet conditions. *Self-cleaning, stepped shoulder blocks, zigzag sipes and Goodyear's TractiveGroove Technology at the base of the circumferential grooves provide thousands of biting edges to enhance traction in deep mud and snow. Wrangler DuraTrac tires feature a rim lock that helps prevent wheel slip throughout the life of the tire and offers a built-in rim protector to help protect wheels from accidental damage on- and off-road.*
Wrangler DuraTrac light truck tires are branded with the mountain/snowflake symbol to identify they meet industry severe snow service standards. Wrangler DuraTrac tires are designed to accept optional #16 metal studs to enhance ice traction.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice looking shoes Timmy. :waving:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

toby4492;854718 said:


> Nice looking shoes Timmy. :waving:


Thanks Tom...hope all is well. Have a great holiday season with ur family and send some snow my way please.


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

tls22;854713 said:


> *The Wrangler DuraTrac is designed to be a versatile tire offering off-road competence in dirt, gravel and mud with on-road composure in dry, wet and winter conditions.*
> 
> Wrangler DuraTrac tires feature a rugged tread compound that helps resist tread block chipping, chunking and tearing, especially during heavy loading and towing applications. Its symmetric tread design combines large shoulders and highly angled center tread blocks to enhance stability and traction in dry and wet conditions. *Self-cleaning, stepped shoulder blocks, zigzag sipes and Goodyear's TractiveGroove Technology at the base of the circumferential grooves provide thousands of biting edges to enhance traction in deep mud and snow. Wrangler DuraTrac tires feature a rim lock that helps prevent wheel slip throughout the life of the tire and offers a built-in rim protector to help protect wheels from accidental damage on- and off-road.*
> Wrangler DuraTrac light truck tires are branded with the mountain/snowflake symbol to identify they meet industry severe snow service standards. Wrangler DuraTrac tires are designed to accept optional #16 metal studs to enhance ice traction.


Talking about MTR's, which are a mud tire. These are not siped or have the studded option. They are not really a snow tire. Just look at their winter rating from goodyear. 2 out of 5 stars for the MTR, Hell the duratrac only has 3 out of 5 star winter rating and their wet road rating is even worse.

Goodyear MTR Link

Goodyear Duratrac link


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

hairygary;854730 said:


> Talking about MTR's, which are a mud tire. These are not siped or have the studded option. They are not really a snow tire. Just look at their winter rating from goodyear. 2 out of 5 stars for the MTR, Hell the duratrac only has 3 out of 5 star winter rating and their wet road rating is even worse.
> 
> Goodyear MTR Link
> 
> Goodyear Duratrac link


I have the duratrac. I understand your point. I just feel like im not going to have much of a problem. The rating really means nothing to me and wet roads i dont often do 90 miles hr. If those tires are not good in snow....i might as well leave the stock ones on at that point.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

tls22;854706 said:


> Yeah np.....i can get a picture 2morrow if you want...but here is the link. lj they are duratracs off rd/snow tire i got. Sorry i said the wrong thing.
> 
> http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...&tireModel=Wrangler+DuraTrac&partnum=86QR0WDT


o haha my bad. I didnt think the tread pattern looked the same but on tirerack they always look different for some reason.


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

I have the DuraTracs also, I think they are great so far, got them about 2 months ago, waiting for the snow to fall so I can really put them to the test...Funny how Hairy Gary all of a sudden found religion and became a snowtire expert...I agree MTR's have no place pushing snow, but these have tons of siping and also have small treads in between each and every tread lug as well...this doesnt make your chances worse!!!...no hard feelings, so I will agree to disagree Gary...nice tires Tim!!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

T&M SnowMan;854897 said:


> I have the DuraTracs also, I think they are great so far, got them about 2 months ago, waiting for the snow to fall so I can really put them to the test...Funny how Hairy Gary all of a sudden found religion and became a snowtire expert...I agree MTR's have no place pushing snow, but these have tons of siping and also have small treads in between each and every tread lug as well...this doesnt make your chances worse!!!...no hard feelings, so I will agree to disagree Gary...nice tires Tim!!


Thanks T&M for getting my back and putting my worries aside  Yeah i notice the siping on the tread...that cant hurt my chances on ice. Yeah hairy gary is acting like he is mr goodyears son........def pm when you use them on snow/ice.....you will prob see it before me. How have they been on wet roads? Thanks man Tim


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

tls22;854611 said:


> Chicago....a Spanish name for a whales vagina.


You know I dont speak spanish!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

WilliamOak;855066 said:


> You know I dont speak spanish!


lol...bark twice if your in ohio


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

T&M SnowMan;854897 said:


> I have the DuraTracs also, I think they are great so far, got them about 2 months ago, waiting for the snow to fall so I can really put them to the test...Funny how Hairy Gary all of a sudden found religion and became a snowtire expert...I agree MTR's have no place pushing snow, but these have tons of siping and also have small treads in between each and every tread lug as well...this doesnt make your chances worse!!!...no hard feelings, so I will agree to disagree Gary...nice tires Tim!!


Sorry for hurting all your guys feelings, I hope you are able to sleep at night.:laughing:

but anyways, I like the tires, I just want to make sure other forum members are educated on what makes a good winter tire, and are educated before they make a purchase. Too many guys just throwing mudders on a plow truck.


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

Like I said I agree about the mudders, these are not mudders...I sleep fine at night thanks..haha...you didn't do much to educate, all you did is mention the 3 out of 5 stars..haha...I did my homework...I am happy with my tires, just don't think you can talk $h!t about something you haven't personally used yourself... Sleep tight...lol


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

T&M SnowMan;855141 said:


> Like I said I agree about the mudders, these are not mudders...I sleep fine at night thanks..haha...you didn't do much to educate, all you did is mention the 3 out of 5 stars..haha...I did my homework...I am happy with my tires, just don't think you can talk $h!t about something you haven't personally used yourself... Sleep tight...lol


lol.....i slept like crap.....i feel im just going to sit and spin when the first inch of snow is on the ground. Im done....forget it..season is over. Hairy man thankyou for opening my eyes....u are a class act. Anymore Fancy star rating for us? This thread got a one star rating for winter driving.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

tls22;855068 said:


> lol...bark twice if your in ohio


Baxter, You're so wise. You're like a miniature Buddha, covered in hair


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

looks good! What brand are the step bars?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

tls22;854611 said:


> Chicago....a Spanish name for a whales vagina.


:laughing: Hahahaha :laughing:

You people are just jealous that you don't live in Jersey! ussmileyflag


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

WilliamOak;856451 said:


> Baxter, You're so wise. You're like a miniature Buddha, covered in hair


I will punch you right in the baby maker.....


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

highlander316;857264 said:


> looks good! What brand are the step bars?


Thanks man...i dk off hand and the name are not on the steps....i will find out 2morrow. The box is at my parents. Have a great winter....you get a plow for your other truck



mkwl;857402 said:


> :laughing: Hahahaha :laughing:
> 
> You people are just jealous that you don't live in Jersey! ussmileyflag


The good old garden state......


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

tls22;857578 said:


> I will punch you right in the baby maker.....


Where did you get that suit?..... the toilet store?


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

tls22;857584 said:


> Thanks man...i dk off hand and the name are not on the steps....i will find out 2morrow. The box is at my parents. Have a great winter....you get a plow for your other truck


working on it. If I can't find a used one by the middle of next week (in a good price range), I'm just gonna pick up a new 8' Western. Need a second plow this year.

Are your steps just black painted steel? My 97 has ones like that, and they were nasty rusty (probably as old as the truck). I went to get in one day, and broke the drivers side one right off lol. We kicked it off and cut the ends back with a sawzall. Body mount bolts looked to rusty to undo them lol.

Hows your winter workload looking?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

WilliamOak;857589 said:


> Where did you get that suit?..... the toilet store?


Brick, I've been meaning to talk to you about that. You should find yourself a safe house or a relative close by because you're probably wanted for murder.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

highlander316;857609 said:


> working on it. If I can't find a used one by the middle of next week (in a good price range), I'm just gonna pick up a new 8' Western. Need a second plow this year.
> 
> Are your steps just black painted steel? My 97 has ones like that, and they were nasty rusty (probably as old as the truck). I went to get in one day, and broke the drivers side one right off lol. We kicked it off and cut the ends back with a sawzall. Body mount bolts looked to rusty to undo them lol.
> 
> Hows your winter workload looking?


Im glad you have a good amount of work lined up. I think a boss v would look great on your other truck. I love that style gmc.....real beast looking. Yeah they are just painted steel....see how thye hold up. Its just for the gf....i mean i wanted to tube ones...cause they look better then the old man steps.

Winter looks good....i have my own thing going and sub contracting also....so im going to be a ***** this winter and try to work real long hours.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

tls22;857638 said:


> Brick, I've been meaning to talk to you about that. You should find yourself a safe house or a relative close by because you're probably wanted for murder.


you know 60% of the time it works. every time.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

tls22;857655 said:


> Im glad you have a good amount of work lined up. I think a boss v would look great on your other truck. I love that style gmc.....real beast looking. Yeah they are just painted steel....see how thye hold up. Its just for the gf....i mean i wanted to tube ones...cause they look better then the old man steps.
> 
> Winter looks good....i have my own thing going and sub contracting also....so im going to be a ***** this winter and try to work real long hours.


lol, I had to get steps on my 07 for the g/f to lol. I've thought about a V, but the 07 is my main plow truck, so I'd want a V on that. But honestly out of all the plowing I have, I don't really have a need for a V. I've gotten away with a straight blade perfectly fine. I thought about sub-contracting some work, but all the guys around here that sub, either have no insurance, or want want an arm and a leg hourly wise.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Now all ya need is a red plow Tim.


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

hell with the red...I take your red and raise you a Fisher Yellow!!

"Baxter!!???!?!?!..You pooped in the fridge? Whats that?..You ate a whole wheel of cheese??....whoa...Im not even mad...Im actually quite impressed!!"


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

WilliamOak;857672 said:


> you know 60% of the time it works. every time.


God no, it smells like, like a used diaper... filled with... Indian food. Oh, excuse me.



highlander316;857795 said:


> lol, I had to get steps on my 07 for the g/f to lol. I've thought about a V, but the 07 is my main plow truck, so I'd want a V on that. But honestly out of all the plowing I have, I don't really have a need for a V. I've gotten away with a straight blade perfectly fine. I thought about sub-contracting some work, but all the guys around here that sub, either have no insurance, or want want an arm and a leg hourly wise.


Yeah i thought about the V.....like you said i dont know if i have a need for it. Snow here is a wild card...we can have 50 or 6 inches of snow.....im just going to stick with what works. I have my own commercial account...and im going to sub myself out to this other guy i know...just a bit of double ddipping....did it last year...work well. Then i have a bunch of driveways. Yeah the gf getting in the truck....thats funny.....grandview would say you just need to grab the rear and help her up...lmao. Have agreat winter bud...you get lost in edison lately?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

REAPER;857867 said:


> Now all ya need is a red plow Tim.


Thnakyou reaper....haver a great season. Im glad you did not hang your plowing shoes up. I want to see pics of the post office...and all that snow piled up. I have used red plows before.....(western) I have no complaints. I think a red or ss fisher woould look better on my truck.



T&M SnowMan;857871 said:


> hell with the red...I take your red and raise you a Fisher Yellow!!
> 
> "Baxter!!???!?!?!..You pooped in the fridge? Whats that?..You ate a whole wheel of cheese??....whoa...Im not even mad...Im actually quite impressed!!"


I like my fisher yellow....just feel the ss would look better on my truck.

Panda Watch.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

tls22;858020 said:


> Yeah the gf getting in the truck....thats funny.....grandview would say you just need to grab the rear and help her up...lmao. Have agreat winter bud...you get lost in edison lately?


haha, I do that sometimes  but it's not to get in the truck 

Haven't gotten lost out that way again lol. None of the girls want to go to white castle again after that time I was out there (they thought it was awful tasting). I on the other hand, could go for a crave case right now lol.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

tires look great on the truck tim whats our season lookin like bud

thanks nick


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

highlander316;858346 said:


> haha, I do that sometimes  but it's not to get in the truck ;
> 
> Haven't gotten lost out that way again lol. None of the girls want to go to white castle again after that time I was out there (they thought it was awful tasting). I on the other hand, could go for a crave case right now lol.


lmao....white castle is never really a good idea....except at 3am after a night of drinkin.



nickplowing1972;858437 said:


> tires look great on the truck tim whats our season lookin like bud
> 
> thanks nick


Thanks nick...have a great season. I feel we are going to have a busy winter


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

tls22;858020 said:


> God no, it smells like, like a used diaper... filled with... Indian food. Oh, excuse me.
> 
> Yeah i thought about the V.....like you said i dont know if i have a need for it. Snow here is a wild card...we can have 50 or 6 inches of snow.....im just going to stick with what works. I have my own commercial account...and im going to sub myself out to this other guy i know...just a bit of double ddipping....did it last year...work well. Then i have a bunch of driveways. Yeah the gf getting in the truck....thats funny.....grandview would say you just need to grab the rear and help her up...lmao. Have agreat winter bud...you get lost in edison lately?


OMG It smells like bigfoot's dick!


----------



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

60 percent of the time.... It works everytime


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Not sure why this got bump...but its def a good thing. I will give a update...these tires where well worth the money.....they paid for themselves every-time i plow....close to 70 inches for the winter and i did not get stuck once...and i was in alot of sticky situations.....i would recommend these tires to anyone......best dam tire i have ever had for snow....just awesome


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Blah blah blah blah blah. 

Anything cool that you bought for it recently?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

stroker79;1019258 said:


> Blah blah blah blah blah.
> 
> Anything cool that you bought for it recently?


lol...yeah pretty much rape this guy for a mini edge....have it now....its in a much better home now....on a truck that really plows snow


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

How's the life on those Duratracs?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Newdude;1019329 said:


> How's the life on those Duratracs?


b-e-a-utiful...love them....70 inches of snow this winter and never got stuck.....had to drive in alot of deep snow also....going to driveways and getting up hills....best tire out there...love them


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

tls22;1019316 said:


> lol...yeah pretty much rape this guy for a mini edge....have it now....its in a much better home now....on a truck that really plows snow


You raped a guy just for a mini edge? Damn, for all that it better have more than one flash pattern....


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

WilliamOak;1019374 said:


> You raped a guy just for a mini edge? Damn, for all that it better have more than one flash pattern....


:laughing::laughing: he got you there Tim!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

deere615;1019396 said:


> :laughing: he got you there Tim!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

WilliamOak;1019374 said:


> I also raped a guy just for a mini edge. Damn, for all that i better have more than one flash pattern....


If you post as much as you plow.....u would not post much at all


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

If I had a dime for every time jersey had a good winter.... I'd have 10 cents..


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

WilliamOak;1019409 said:


> If I had a dime for every time jersey had a good winter.... I'd have 10 cents..


If i had a dime for everytime you bought and plow and mower....i would be rich...and prob more profitable then you


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

If I had a dime for every time you've actually come out to chicago so we can bicker in person......


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

WilliamOak;1019415 said:


> If I had a dime for every time you've actually come out to chicago so we can bicker in person......


This summer def......we can bother doug


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

tls22;1019424 said:


> This summer def......we can bother doug


lmao.
:waving:


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Truck looks real good Tim! Hopefully next winter is as good as this winter has been!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

If you drive your truck out here I will set you up with a nice stereo for a good price. Plus you won't have to fly.............


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

I agree on the DuraTracs, have them on my F250, and to go further they are D range (due to large size of 315/70's, would have preffered E but doesnt come that large) and I have had no issues, in fact I cant remember a winter plowing where Ive had less of an issue with traction then with these tires...Truck goes anywhere, love it!....Glad you are having good luck with yours man...!!


----------



## Evan1968 (Jan 23, 2009)

Dura Tracs are awesome tires! Have the 295-65-18 on my 09 350. If you get stuck with those,you shouldnt have been there in the first place! Make sure you rotate them often. I do mine every 5000 miles. Its nice i get free rotations for the life of the tire.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

question for you guys running the duratracs:

i had looked at them quite a bit before purchasing tires b4 this season and i liked what i saw. the only issue was that i heard they have soft sidewalls, and it felt like it too when i saw the tire in person. guys running them on their diesel plow trucks said the tires liked to flex alot around a corner.

any comment on this?


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't have diesel but I don't have any issues with handling cornering with or with out the plow on the truck, JMO through my experience. Good tires.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Those look good. Nice lookin truck tls


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

J&R Landscaping;1020361 said:


> Truck looks real good Tim! Hopefully next winter is as good as this winter has been!


Thanks jr....how did you do this season? what a winter...i guess that weatherman at the snow plowing class was wrong 


stroker79;1020617 said:


> If you drive your truck out here I will set you up with a nice stereo for a good price. Plus you won't have to fly.............


Yeah i think thats what im going to do doug...drive....not a fan of flying...this season def


T&M SnowMan;1020735 said:


> I agree on the DuraTracs, have them on my F250, and to go further they are D range (due to large size of 315/70's, would have preffered E but doesnt come that large) and I have had no issues, in fact I cant remember a winter plowing where Ive had less of an issue with traction then with these tires...Truck goes anywhere, love it!....Glad you are having good luck with yours man...!!


Im glad ur happy with them also.....just a great tire all around.....i dont want to swap them out for the summer...but cutting lawns im prob going to put my old 285's on....i really dont want to do it


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Evan1968;1020775 said:


> Dura Tracs are awesome tires! Have the 295-65-18 on my 09 350. If you get stuck with those,you shouldnt have been there in the first place! Make sure you rotate them often. I do mine every 5000 miles. Its nice i get free rotations for the life of the tire.


Yeah they are def great....im prob going to ake them off for the summer...running a grass cutting route 4 days a week will not be kind to those tires.....but they where def well worth the money...thanks for the compliments


ProTouchGrounds;1020855 said:


> question for you guys running the duratracs:
> 
> i had looked at them quite a bit before purchasing tires b4 this season and i liked what i saw. the only issue was that i heard they have soft sidewalls, and it felt like it too when i saw the tire in person. guys running them on their diesel plow trucks said the tires liked to flex alot around a corner.
> 
> any comment on this?


I have a gasser so idk.....but midwest build it had it on his dodge diesel and when i talk to him on the phone he loves them...you prob could pm him for more details



ultimate plow;1020945 said:


> Those look good. Nice lookin truck tls


Thanks alot ultimate...new thread im going to start for my mini edge


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

do the 285s rub at all? mind if i ask what u paid for the tires?


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

*DuraTracs and winter rims= too lazy to change to spring/summer set*

here are my DuraTracs on my stock wheels, just washed the truck yesterday and figured I would snap a few shots, heres one relative to the convo..this is my winter set...also known as "stays on truck until I become less lazy and change to my other set (2nd picture)


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

AGM Inc.;1040241 said:


> do the 285s rub at all? mind if i ask what u paid for the tires?


On a sharp turn they might rub a bit with the plow on....other then that no....i paid 1200 for them...got me through 70 inches of snow last winter...did not get stuck once.....the tire are getting popular.....my cousin just pick them u.....alot of my friends run them...and t&m ans midwest bld run them on there trucks...they are well worth the money imo.

On my gmc when i got my old 285's i cut a bit of the front falance away.....

T&M the wheels and truck look great.....


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks man, I assume your talking about the nice rims, not the spray painted stock rims...haha..right? And thanks for the truck comment too, I think it looks pretty good also!


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

*heres one more pic*

nice and clean after a good pressure wash.


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

T&M SnowMan;1040331 said:


> Thanks man, I assume your talking about the nice rims, not the spray painted stock rims...haha..right? And thanks for the truck comment too, I think it looks pretty good also!


Do you like your duratracs better than the all- terrains?


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

I like the spray painted black rims myself...


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

I like both the DuraTracs and the BFG's about the same, and thanks 87, I like the spray painted rims as well, just repainted them last week!


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

87chevy;1040598 said:


> I like the spray painted black rims myself...


x2 on some trucks it looks crappy but those particular rims, I like.


----------

